# Late delivery, missing block = no reserved block?



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

I had been receiving reserved block offer until last week. I had a late delivery and a late forfeit the week before. I wonder whether that's the reason I didn't receive any reserved block last week. And last week I made perfect deliveries all through and this morning again I started to see reserved blocks. It seems they would only offer reserved blocks to people doing perfect delivery, or just my false feeling?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta, I think it was, mentioned he'd been put on Double Secret Probation a while back and had to show he was being a good boy before they started doling out the blocks to him again. No clue if it's really a thing or a coincidence, and Amazon ain't tellin'.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I wish it was like that. You do know most of the drivers are always perfectly on time and deliver on time? If you missed blocks or deliver late too often, they'd just deactivate you. So in Amazon's eyes, all drivers that are working for them are the same. Reserved blocks are prioritized to new drivers. For vets, it's just completely random.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> I wish it was like that. You do know most of the drivers are always perfectly on time and deliver on time? If you missed blocks or deliver late too often, they'd just deactivate you. So in Amazon's eyes, all drivers that are working for them are the same. Reserved blocks are prioritized to new drivers. For vets, it's just completely random.


No I can attest as jester121 said if you miss or late forfeit a block you can stop getting reserved blocks or worse not see blocks that other drivers can.

Why would Amazon give blocks to someone who no shows their block when they can get desperate people who will drive for 10 bucks an hour?

I don't believe there is a timeout for customer expectation emails


----------

